
Show HN: A self hosted alternative to Ngrok - SkyLinx
Hi! I am sharing this because it may be useful to others. I created a simple Docker image that lets you easily expose a web app running locally on your dev machine to the Internet, via a proxy server. It is a self hosted alternative to something like Ngrok, which is a paid service if you use custom domains. A small server is cheaper than Ngrok (I use Hetzner Cloud and the cheapest server costs me 3€ per month). I use this method in particular to test HTTP verification with Let&#x27;s Encrypt for a SaaS app running on my Mac. Hope this is useful :)<p>Code: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;vitobotta&#x2F;docker-tunnel" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;vitobotta&#x2F;docker-tunnel</a>
Blog post: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vitobotta.com&#x2F;2019&#x2F;06&#x2F;29&#x2F;self-hosted-alternative-to-ngrok&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vitobotta.com&#x2F;2019&#x2F;06&#x2F;29&#x2F;self-hosted-alternative-to-...</a>
======
trymnilsen
The reason why I use ngrok is not because it is just a tunnel but because it
gives you https and a really helpful UI with the ability to retry and inspect
requests. Is this something you are planning on adding?

